# SE-r Performance



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 2005 Altima SE-r 5AT (unfortunatley), Just to let everyone know i got a black fujita CAI and it is great, the sound and the look on the inside is outstanding! Had the car for about 5 months now and i love it, pics to come, and looking at a BORLA cat-back exhaust, wanting to know if anyone out there has experienced any of borla product on the Altima? Also looking at mossy cat-back and greddy evo 2 cat-back, just not sure which one to get. even though it is expensive i am looking at the borla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woowoo:


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mossy......ftw!!!
just my .02's


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I had the FUJITA CAI on my SE-R, but didnt notice much difference in HP. The sound is good and looks good under the hood. However, I just switched to the NISMO CAI and lord! You can feel a difference in HP, especially in the 4000 - 5000 RPM band.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mossy would be your least expensive alternative....as for intakes??....I am actually giving CP&E a try, despite a few nay-sayers @ Nissanclub.com, I'm glad your happy with the Nismo, though that was my first choice, until I spoke with Josh @ CP&E...exhaust wise??...don't know too much about a Borla system, but the Greddy is pricey, and the Nismo won't line up with the SE-R bumper...so good luck with that.


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

2006serzoom said:


> I had the FUJITA CAI on my SE-R, but didnt notice much difference in HP. The sound is good and looks good under the hood. However, I just switched to the NISMO CAI and lord! You can feel a difference in HP, especially in the 4000 - 5000 RPM band.


I was thinking to go with Nismo but i thought the oil based filter messed up the MAF


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with the MAF (check engine light) at all with the NISMO CAI. Only put on about 400 miles since the install though.......but, usually if there is an issue with the MAF you'll know right away.


----------



## xNismoSE-Rx (Oct 5, 2006)

I installed my NISMO CAI.. bout 2 weeks ago... no MAF problems, and sounds amazing at high rpm range (4800+)


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

why would Nismo make a cai that would mess up the MAF? Think for a minute. These guys build racing machine and you think they'd put a product on the market that would cause damage to the car that they know better then anyone else? Come on folks. I'd run nismo before anything else.

I only say this because my brother-in-law is a nismo racing engineer for the truck team.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

dont get the evo2 u will bottome out on exits,speed bumps etc..my buddy has it..Horrible..


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

i just got the injen coi and it rocks to say the least im very satisfied.part # injsp1978p


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

^^^ sometimes people over-oil their filter, causing a MAF problem when the oil is sucked through.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I went Injen CAI and Hotshot Headers/custum exhaust with a Dynomax Bullet for a "muff" lol talk about flow... this cat breaths and exhales like a champ! I love all the upgrades on my car this far, Is there anything performance wise that you guys have done and are NOT pleased with? I just cant find a thing lol


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I hear stickers don't actually add horsepower.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

hell no dude, I put this badass thunder racings sticker on my car and it boosted me like 300 hp... lolz:loser:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jasonsBLKser said:


> hell no dude, I put this badass thunder racings sticker on my car and it boosted me like 300 hp... lolz:loser:



i think i have to agree with you on the stickers .. the APC windshield banner knocked out 2 seconds from my 1/4 mile time and gave me an extra 25 hp at the wheels... best mod ever.. you can find it at pep boys.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

hahhaa thats great. I'm going to have to go shoping tomm. that will put me at like 600 hp at the wheels shit I might just buy a couple hundred of them and be the first ever 1,000,000 hp altima


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo (Jan 11, 2007)

jasonsBLKser said:


> hahhaa thats great. I'm going to have to go shoping tomm. that will put me at like 600 hp at the wheels shit I might just buy a couple hundred of them and be the first ever 1,000,000 hp altima


yoooo its cdmorenot i got banned for gettin smart with spongerider on the 350 forums hahah.. 
buuut i just can't stay away.. woo hooo


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

haha, thats so gay. they ban you permanantly?


----------

